# Need some opinions!



## UpTownTito (Jul 12, 2013)

Which 1 would b the best replacment for my GOAT?

2005 GTO 3.5 aluminum - rear yoke included 900HP, 7200RPM MAX, BMR DS003, BMR Driveshaft DS003

2004-2006 Pontiac GTO 900 HP One Piece Aluminum Driveshaft

GTO 3.5" DRIVESHAFT DRIVESHAFTS GFORCE1320 GFORCE 1320

GTO 3.5" DRIVESHAFT DRIVESHAFTS GFORCE1320 GFORCE 1320


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

And your goat is a what used for what?


----------



## UpTownTito (Jul 12, 2013)

for weekend drivin and racing here and there


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's always helpful when you ask questions like this what you're going to be doing, what year you have and what mods you have or are going to do to the car. It sounds like you don't need a **** high HP shaft. There's two ways I'd would go. One is to find a local driveline shop and see if they can make you a one piece or get the basic one piece from the Drive Shaft Shop. There I'd get the one that bolts up directly to your pinion flange and forgo the adapters. I have a basic 700 HP shaft on my heads/cam/full bolt on '04 and there's other things I worry about breaking before the shaft.


----------



## UpTownTito (Jul 12, 2013)

K.thanks

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

